# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Dubai (Ντουμπάι)

## Παναγιώτης

Το εμιράτο του Ντουμπάι ένα από τα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει τουριστικός προορισμός. Αλλά εκτός από τον τουρισμό οι εμίρηδες επενδύουν και στις ναυτιλιακές υποδομές. Έτσι το λιμάνι του Ντουμπάι έχει γίνει ένα ναυτιλιακό κέντρο όχι μόνο για τα γκαζάδικα που διεκπεραιώνουν το πετρέλαιό του αλλά και για επισκευές, εισαγωγές προϊόντων σε κοντέινερ κ.λπ.

Στο Ντουμπάι υπάρχουν δύο λιμάνια το πιο γνωστό είναι το Ρασίντ (Port Rashid ή Mina Rashid στα αραβικά, προφανώς μίνα σημάινει λιμάνι). Όπου υπάρχει το κοντέινερ τέρμιναλ και υποδομές για μπαλκ κάριερς και η επισκευαστική ζώνη, και όπως φαίνεται και στο επικόλλημα είναι υπο κατασκευή ναυτιλιακό κέντρο.
C62498_00_C_20060808132340_00000_U.jpg
Επικόλλημα που συνοδεύει την οδηγία προς ναυτιλλομένους 34/2006 της Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής.
Rashid-1.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.dpa.co.ae

Περίπου 21 ναυτικά μίλια απο την πόλη του Ντουμπάι είναι ένβα τεχνητό λιμάνι το Τζεμπέλ Αλί (Port Jebel Ali ή Mina Jabal Ali) που βρίσκονται αρκετά όιλ τέμιναλς, όπως και υποδομές για κοντέινερ και μπάλκ κάριερς.
Jebel Ali.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.ukho.gov.uk/amd/standardN...onalCharts.asp
Jebel Ali-1.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.dpa.co.ae

----------


## mastropanagos

Επισης το Ντουμπαι διαθετει και ενα μεγαλης εκτασης ναυπηγειο το οποιο μπορω να πω οτι εχει και αρκετη κινηση απο βαπορια,εχει σχεδον παντα ολες του τις δεξαμενες γεματες και τα βαπορια περιμενουν παντα μερικες μερες στη ραδα μεχρι να αδειασει καποια για να μπουν μεσα...!!Σαν πολη ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφη με αρκετες δραστηριοτητες και πολυ καλα και μεγαλα εμπορικα κεντρα οπου εκει μεσα βρισκεις τα παντα,τα παντα ομως...Διαθετει το πολυτελεστερο ξενοδοχειο του κοσμου και το μοναδικο εφταστερο που υπαρχει το οποιο σημειωνεται μεχρι και στους ναυτικους χαρτες παρακαλω..!!Η νυχτερινη διασκεδαση οσο αναφορα τους ναυτικους περιοριζεται στα μπαρακια που υπαρχουν μεσα σε διαφορα ξενοδοχεια στη πολη (Astoria hotel,Ambassador hotel,Regal hotel κ.α.)..!Ας δουμε και μερικες φωτο απο τη πολη του Ντουμπαι,βεβαια το κλιμα που επικρατει δεν μας αφηνει και πολλες δυνατοτητες για καλη ποιοτητα ληψης,πολυ υγρασια και αμμος να κυκλοφορει στην ατμοσφαιρα..!!
Η πολη του Ντουμπαι ετσι οπως φαινεται απο τη ραδα εξω απο τα ναπηγεια..
DSC00193 (Custom).jpg
Το περιφημο ξενοδοχειο..
DSC002223 (Custom).jpg
Και ενα κτιριο σε στυλ πυραμιδας υπο κατασκευη..
DSC00723 (Custom).JPG
Στο Ντουμπαι υπαρχουν πολλα καινουργια κτρια και υπο κατασκευη,αναμεσα τους και το υψηλοτερο στο κοσμο το οποιο ακομη κατασκευαζοταν,δεν ξερω τωρα αν εχει τελειωσει..!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Το 2ο μεγαλυτερο εμπορικο κεντρο του Ντουμπαι το Deira City Centre..!!
DSC00722 (Custom).JPG
DSC00724 (Custom).JPG
Οποιος παει να ξερει οτι θα συνατησει απιστευτη ουρα περιμενοντας ταξι,και οχι λογω του οτι δεν εχει ταξι αλλα εχει παρα πολυ κοσμο,ταξι ερχονται συνεχως,η αναμονη διαρκουσε πολλες φορες μεχρι και 2 ωρες,στη φωτο φαινονται μονο οι μισοι,απο θεμα κινησης στη αγορα ειχε απιστευτη κινηση και κοσμο..!!
DSC00721 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Και ας δουμε και λιγο απο το ναυπηγειο του Ντουμπαι,οπου στη φωτο απεικονιζεται η μεγαλυτερη δεξαμενη του ναυπηγειου η οποια εχει φιλοξενησει και το μεγαλυτερο γκαζαδικο του κοσμου,το jahre viking..!!
DSC00215 (Custom).JPG
DSC00218 (Custom).JPG

----------


## sylver23

διαματακια ανεβασες σημερα.ειχες καιρο να ανεβασεις και εκανες το μπαμ αποτομα.μπραβο ρε.

----------


## evridiki

Μπραβο πολυ καλο το υλικο που ανεβασες!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Αυτο που αξιζει να σημειωθει για το Ντουμπαι ειναι οτι σαν κρατος ειναι αρτια οργανωμενο σε θεματα δημοσιας ταξης αλλα και υποδομων,αλλα και οι ανθρωποι εκει δεν ειναι χυμα οπως εμεις οι Ελληναρες. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ξεχασαμε βεβαια να αναφερουμε το μεγαλυτερο εμπορικο κεντρο του Ντουμπαι το Mall το οποιο βρισκεται στη Jumairah(πολυ κοντα με το πανακριβο ξενοδοχειο και περιπου μιση ωρα με 3 τεταρτα απο το κεντρο του Ντουμπαι),εκει μεσα λοιπον μπορεις να βρεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ,ειναι σαν μια μικρη πολη,διαθετει μεχρι και τεχνιτη παραλια και τεχνιτο χιονοδρομικο κεντρο..!!
Το μονο που χαλαει λιγο την εικονα του Ντουμπαι ειναι ενα μερος των ντοπιων που σε κοιτανε με μισο ματι επειδη δεν εισαι σαν και αυτους,αλλα και βεβαιως το κλιμα το οποιο σου προκαλει δυσφορια..!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες για τις υποδομές της περιοχής.
Οι εμίρηδες αποφάσισαν να επενδύσουν το ρευστό που τους έδινε το πετρέλαιο σε υποδομές για τον τουρισμό. Έτσι φτιάχνουν τεράστιες τουριστικές εγκαταστάσεις στο μόνο χώρο που έχει μέινει στην παραλία ...μέσα στη θάλασσα.
Πριν βγει από το καράβι ο ναυτικός για να πάει εκέι πρέπει να τον ταλαιπωρούν τόσο στη γέφυρα που πρ΄πει να προσέχει για δράγες και κλαπέ, όσο και στη μηχανή με το σταντμπάι.
Από την οδηγία προς ναυτιλλομένους του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου 438/2007 (http://www.ukho.gov.uk/amd/wnm%5C2007%5CWeek05_410-514%5C05wknm07.pdf) διαβάζουμε:
1.Έργα είναι σε εξέλιξη σε έξι έργα αναπλασης στα ανοιχτά του Ντουμπάι. Για λόγους ασφαλέιας και για τη διευκόλυνση των σκαφών που δουλέυουν σε αυτά καθένα περιβάλλεται από ζώνη περιορισμού της ναυσιπλοϊας. Υπάρχουν προειδοποιητικοί πυρσοί  και όλα τα σκάφη προειδοποιούνται να πλέουν σε απόσταση από αυτές τις ζώνες.
2. Palm Island One, ’Palm Jumeirah’ (25&#176; 07&#180;,00N., 55&#176; 08&#180;,00E.)
a) Η ζώνη περιορισμού ναυσιπλοϊας του  ’Palm Jumeirah’ έχεςι ακτίνα 2,5 ναυτικά μίλια με κέντρο στη θέση 25&#176; 07&#180;&#183;86N., 55&#176; 06&#180;&#183;97E. Οι ναυτιλλόμενοι καλλούνται να παραμένπου τουλάχιστον 3 ναυτικά μίλια από το κέντρο.
C62498_00_E_20060808134140_00000_U.jpg
Επικόλλημα που συνοδέυει την οδηγία της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής 34/2006
3. Palm Island Two, ’Palm Jebel Ali’ (25&#176; 01&#180;&#183;50N., 54&#176; 58&#180;&#183;30E.)
a) Ζώνη περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας έχει εγκατασταθέι και σημάινεται με τεταρτοκυκλικούς και εγκάρσιους σημαντήρες. Φαίνονται στο χάρτη του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου 3739. (σημείωση φωτογραφίες από αυτό έχει βάλει παλίοτερα ο Morgan και τις παραθέτω στο τέλος).
b) Οι ναυτιλλόμενοι πρέπει να επιδεικνύουν προσοχή στη θέση  25&#176; 03&#180;&#183;30N., 55&#176; 00&#180;&#183;60E. όπου φορτηγίδες και άλλα μηχανήματα κατσκευής διασχίζουν το δίαυλο προσέγγισης στο the Jebel Ali . (φάινεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία του Morgan).
C62498_00_F_20060808140836_00000_U.jpg
Επικόλλημα που συνοδέυει την οδηγία της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής 34/2006
4. The World Project (25&#176; 13&#180;&#183;50N., 55&#176; 10&#180;&#183;00E.)
a) Ζώνη περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας έχει εγκατασταθεί και σημάινεται με τεταρτοκυκλικούς και εγκάρσιους σημαντήρες. Φαίνονται στο χάρτη του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου 3739, 3412, 3739 and 3175.
C62498_00_D_20060808132956_00000_U.jpg
 Επικόλλημα που συνοδέυει την οδηγία της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής 34/2006
5. Dubai Maritime City
a) Αυτό το έργο έχει έκταση περίπου 2,500,000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και βρίσκεται μεταξύ του Mı-na-’ Rashid (25&#176; 16&#180;&#183;70N., 55&#176; 16&#180;&#183;70E.) και της επισκευαστικής ζώνης Dubai Dry Dock (25&#176; 15&#180;&#183;20N., 55&#176; 15&#180;&#183;80E.).
b) Με την πρώτη φάση κατασκευάστηκαν κυματοθραύστες που που αλλάζουν της είσοδο στην επισκευαστική ζώνη. Φαίνονται στους χάρτες βρετανικού ναυρχείου 3411, 3412, 3175 και 3176.
c) Αυτοί οι λιμενοβραχίονες προς το παρών σημάινονται με σωτοσημαντήρες, Αναλάμποντες πράσινους και ερυθρούς κάθε 4 δευτερόλεπτα, βρίσκονται 50m ανοιχτά
από την κεφαλή κάθε λιμενοβραχίονα. Σύντομα θα εγκατασταθούν φανοί.
d) Ένα αγκυροβόλιο έχει οριοθετηθεί για χρήση από τα Dubai Dry Docks. Χρησιμοποιείται από σκάφη που βγαίνουν από τις δεξαμενές για να ολοκληρωθούν και για δοκιμές μετά την ολοκλήρωση των επισκευών. Το αγκυροβόλιο οριοθετείται από το μεσημβρινό 55&#176; 14&#180;&#183;0E.
στα δυτικά και από το λιμενοβραχίονα του  Dubai Dry Docksστα ανατολικά και μεταξύ των παραλλήλων 25&#176; 15&#180;&#183;00N. και 25&#176; 16&#180;&#183;10N. προς τα νότια και βέρεια αντίστοιχα. (φάινονται στο χάρτη στο πρώτο μήνυμα)
6. Palm Island Three, ’Palm Deira’
a) Αυτό το έργο, αναπτύσσεται 15km απότην ακτή, και θα βρίσκεται μεταξύ Mı-na-’ Rashid (25&#176; 16&#180;&#183;70N., 55&#176; 16&#180;&#183;70E.) και Mı-na-’ Khalid (25&#176; 21&#180;&#183;90N., 55&#176; 22&#180;&#183;50E.).
b) *Ο δίαυλος προσέγγισης που περνά από τη ζώνη περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας του Palm Deira για τα σκάφη που κατευθύνονται προς το είναι κλειστός. Τα νέα όρια της ζώνης περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας είναι μια γραμμή που διέρχεται από τις θέσεις 
25&#176; 16&#180;&#183;53N., 55&#176; 17&#180;&#183;70E.(ακτή)
25&#176; 18&#180;&#183;50N., 55&#176; 17&#180;&#183;20E.
25&#176; 18&#180;&#183;50N., 55&#176; 13&#180;&#183;27E.
25&#176; 20&#180;&#183;48N., 55&#176; 11&#180;&#183;05E.
25&#176; 23&#180;&#183;85N., 55&#176; 11&#180;&#183;05E.
25&#176; 23&#180;&#183;85N., 55&#176; 14&#180;&#183;71E.
25&#176; 19&#180;&#183;38N., 55&#176; 20&#180;&#183;59E.
25&#176; 18&#180;&#183;05N., 55&#176; 19&#180;&#183;75E.(λιμενοβραχίονας Mı-na- H&#184; amrı-ya)
*Τα παραπάνω ορια υπόκεινται σε αλλαγές και οι σημδούρε μετακινούνται κατάλληλα.
*Έχει ξεκινήσει η κατασκυή ενός κυματοθράυστη, που σημαίνεται με φωτοσημαντήρες, κοντά στον υπήνεμο μόλο του Port Rashid ,
μεταξύυ των θέσεων, 25&#176; 18&#180;&#183;10N., 55&#176; 17&#180;&#183;05E. and 25&#176; 17&#180;&#183;20N., 55&#176; 17&#180;&#183;45E.
c) Τα σκάφη με προορισμό τα  Mı-na-’ Rashid/Dubai Dry Docks πρέπει να αγκυροβολούν τουλάχιστον 6 ναυτικά μίλια βόρεια από τη σημαδούρα Dubai Approach Buoy(25&#176; 18&#180;&#183;50N., 55&#176; 10&#180;&#183;00E.) aκαι δυτικά από τον χαρτογραφημένο υποθαλάσσηιο αγωγό. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι απαγορέυεται η αγκυροβολία και οι γρύποι στην περιοχή του αγωγού.

d) Μία περιοχή απαγόρευσης της αγκυροβολίας υπάρχει στα πρόσγεια του Dubai. Οριζεται από τις παρακάτω θέσεις:
25&#176; 23&#180;&#183;85N., 55&#176; 07&#180;&#183;60E. (αγωγός αερίου)
25&#176; 23&#180;&#183;85N., 55&#176; 11&#180;&#183;05E. (Δ όριο της Ζώνης Περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας Palm Deira)
25&#176; 20&#180;&#183;48N., 55&#176; 11&#180;&#183;05E. (Δ όριο της Ζώνης Περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας Palm Deira)
25&#176; 18&#180;&#183;50N., 55&#176; 13&#180;&#183;27E. (Δ όριο της Ζώνης Περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας Palm Deira)
25&#176; 18&#180;&#183;50N., 55&#176; 06&#180;&#183;80E. (gas pipeline)
C62498_00_B_20060808131821_00000_U.jpg
Επικόλλημα που συνοδεύει την οδηγία της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής 34/2006

7. Επέκταση του Jebel Ali , ’Megamax’ Project (25&#176; 02&#180;&#183;00N., 55&#176; 03&#180;&#183;00E.)
a) Μία ζώνη περιορισμού ναυσιπλοΐας έκει οριοθετηθεί σατ ανοιχτά του ανατολικού λιμενοβραχίονα του the Jebel Ali . Φάινεται στο χάρτη τπου βρετανικού ναυαρχείου 3739. Η ζώνη οριοθετείται στα νοτιοδυτικά από το δίαυλο προσέγγισης του Jebel Ali Approach Channel και στα βοριοανατολικά από το διαδρομο ασφαλέιας των αγωγών. Το βόριο ότιο είναι μια γραμμή που ορίζεται από τις θέσεις:
25&#176; 02&#180;&#183;30N., 55&#176; 01&#180;&#183;90E. (ΒΑ πλευρά του δίαυλου προσεγγισης του Jebel Ali )
25&#176; 03&#180;&#183;30N., 55&#176; 03&#180;&#183;50E. (ΝΔ όριο του διαδρόμου ασφαλείας των αγωγών)
Η ζώνη στο μέλλον θα φωτοσημανθέι
b) Ένας κυματοθραύστης είναι υπό κατασκευή στα  νοτιο δυτικά του διαύλου προσέγγισης του  μεταξύ της τσαμαδούρας No 12 και
No 13 . Μία μικρή ζώνη περιορισμού ναυιπολοΐας έχει εγκατασταθεί και φαίνεται στο χάρτη Chart 3739. Η ζώνη οριοθετείται από το δίαυλο προσέγγισης στα νοτιο ανατολικά και ένα ημικύκλιο με ακτίνα 5 στάδια (1000m) με κέντρο 25&#176; 01&#180;&#183;96N., 55&#176; 01&#180;&#183;90E.




>

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σαν πολη ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφη με αρκετες δραστηριοτητες και πολυ καλα και μεγαλα εμπορικα κεντρα οπου εκει μεσα βρισκεις τα παντα,τα παντα ομως...*Διαθετει το πολυτελεστερο ξενοδοχειο του κοσμου και το μοναδικο εφταστερο που υπαρχει το οποιο σημειωνεται μεχρι και στους ναυτικους χαρτες παρακαλω..!!*
> 
> Το περιφημο ξενοδοχειο..
> DSC002223 (Custom).jpg


Όντως το συγκεκριμένο ξενοδοχείο (όπως και άλλα) σημειώνεται στους ναυτικούς χάρτες σαν χαρακτηριστικό σημέιο της ακτής. Στο πρώτο επικόλλημα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα φαίνεται στην αριστερή μερίά εκέι που λέει HOTEL (327) οαριθμός 327 στην παρένθεση σημαίνει το ύψος του κτιρίου δηλαδή 327 μέτρα. Επίσης σημειώνεται και το μικρότερο (πεντάστερο :Surprised: ) Jumeirah Beach Hotel με ύψος ( :Wink: μόλις 105 μέτρα).



> 2. Palm Island One, ’Palm Jumeirah’ (25&#176; 07&#180;,00N., 55&#176; 08&#180;,00E.)
> a) Η ζώνη περιορισμού ναυσιπλοϊας του  ’Palm Jumeirah’ έχεςι ακτίνα 2,5 ναυτικά μίλια με κέντρο στη θέση 25&#176; 07&#180;&#183;86N., 55&#176; 06&#180;&#183;97E. Οι ναυτιλλόμενοι καλλούνται να παραμένουν τουλάχιστον 3 ναυτικά μίλια από το κέντρο.
> C62498_00_E_20060808134140_00000_U.jpg
> Επικόλλημα που συνοδέυει την οδηγία της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής 34/2006


Ας ρίξουμε και μια ματιά μέσα, αφού μας το έδειξε ο mastropanagos απέξω και το είδαμε και στο χάρτη:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp_6OnupBaY

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και όπως είπε ο mastropanagos οι ναυτικοί τη βγάζουν συνήθως στα μπαράκια του λιμανιού και ψωνίζοντας. Στο Ντουμπάι έχει φτιαχτεί ένα είδος "Ντισνευλαντ" για τουρισμό με λίγη αραβική υπερβολή βέβαια (οι υπερβολή και η επίδειξη είναι στοιχείο του πολιτισμού τους). Όπως είδαμε παραπάνω φτιάχνουν στα ανοιχτά το The World Project με σκοπό να φτιάξουν τεχνητά νησιά που να αναπαριστούν τον παγκόσμιο χάρτη και να έχεουν βίλες και πολυτελή ξενοδοχεία σε τέτοιο στυλ ανάλογα με την ήπειρο σε μικρογραφία της οποίας βρίσκονται. Δεν ξέρω αν θα δένουν κρουαζιερόπλοια εκέι οπότε μαζί με τα γκαζάδικα, τα μπάλκ και τα κοντέινερ να προστεθούν καιμ αυτά στα βαπόρια με προορισμό το ντουμπάι, προς το παρόν απασχολούν τους ναυτικούς οι βράγες και τα άλλα πλωτά που δουλέυουν εκεί και πρέπει να τα προσέχουν όπως είδαμε παραπάνω. Αν και όπως είδαμε έιναι αρκετά οργανωμένο κράτος και φωτοσημάινουν τα έργα.

Μια διαφήμηση του The World Project:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eUcRjo9Yv4

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως εκτός από τον τουρισμό δίνουν σημασία και στην προσέλκυση της ναυτιλίας. Έτσι έχουν μια πολύ καλή ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη και όπως φαίνεται στο χάρτη στο πρώτο μήνυμα, ετοιμάζουν ένα ναυτιλιακό κέντρο επενδύοντας πάνω από τρία δισεκατομύρια δολάρια ($3.000.000.000!!!). Το Dubai Maritime City, όπου θα έχουν γραφεία, κατοικίες (προφανώς για τα στελάχη των εταιρειών, μαρίνες (μάλλον για τους γύρω πετρελαιάδες) και επέκταση της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης. Περισσότερα μοπορείτε να δείτε στη σελίδα http://www.dubaimaritimecity.com/.

Σήμερα έχει κίνηση στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη τους; Στο χάρτη φαίνεται μια μικρή ράδα για το ναυπηγείο. Μαστρο Πανάγο είχε βαπόρια να πεςριμένουν για επισκευή;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πάντως εκτός από τον τουρισμό δίνουν σημασία και στην προσέλκυση της ναυτιλίας. Έτσι έχουν μια πολύ καλή ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη και όπως φαίνεται στο χάρτη στο πρώτο μήνυμα, ετοιμάζουν ένα ναυτιλιακό κέντρο επενδύοντας πάνω από τρία δισεκατομύρια δολάρια ($3.000.000.000!!!). Το Dubai Maritime City, όπου θα έχουν γραφεία, κατοικίες (προφανώς για τα στελάχη των εταιρειών, μαρίνες (μάλλον για τους γύρω πετρελαιάδες) και επέκταση της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης. Περισσότερα μοπορείτε να δείτε στη σελίδα http://www.dubaimaritimecity.com/.
> 
> Σήμερα έχει κίνηση στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη τους; Στο χάρτη φαίνεται μια μικρή ράδα για το ναυπηγείο. Μαστρο Πανάγο είχε βαπόρια να πεςριμένουν για επισκευή;


Η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικη ζωνη του Ντουμπαι εχει αρκετα μεγαλη κινηση,με ολες τις δεξαμενες στα ναυπηγεια συνεχως γεματες και απ'εξω σε μια μικρη ραδα βαπορια να περιμενουν να μπουν μεσα μεχρι και μια εβδομαδα...!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εντυπωσιακό... και ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακές είναι οι εγκαταστάσεις τους...

Δεξαμενές:
Dock Νο 1: 366 x 66 μέτρα
Dock Νο 2: 521 x 100 μέτρα (!!!)
Dock Νο 3: 411 x 80 μέτρα
Πλωτή δεξαμενή: 205 x 32 μέτρα.

Και δυόμιση χιλόμετρα ντόκοι για επισκευές σωρίς δεξαμενισμό, που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν 8 ULCC ταυτόχρονα (!!!).
map.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.drydocks.gov.ae/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του  για την επισκευαστική ζώνη του Ντουμπάι http://www.dnv.com/industry/maritime...thatfloats.asp

Προσέξτε στην τλευτάια παράγραφο ότι ο διευθυντής παραγωγής έχει ελληνικό όνομα...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Προσέξτε στην τλευτάια παράγραφο ότι ο διευθυντής παραγωγής έχει ελληνικό όνομα...


Δεν ειναι ο μονος συνονοματε που εχει Ελληνικο ονομα στην επισκευαστικη ζωνη του Ντουμπαι... :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δουλέυουν πολλοί Έλληνες εκεί; Μιλάω για στελέχη του ναυπηγείου.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δουλέυουν πολλοί Έλληνες εκεί; Μιλάω για στελέχη του ναυπηγείου.


Δεν ειναι πολλοι αλλα υπαρχουν μερικα στελεχη στα ναυπηγεια που ειναι Ελληνες εκτος απο αυτον που ανεφερες πιο πανω...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αυτο που αξιζει να σημειωθει για το Ντουμπαι ειναι οτι σαν κρατος ειναι αρτια οργανωμενο σε θεματα δημοσιας ταξης αλλα και υποδομων,αλλα και οι ανθρωποι εκει δεν ειναι χυμα οπως εμεις οι Ελληναρες.


Δείτε το βίντεο με τη διαχέιρηση της ασφάλειας στην εργασία στο λιμάνι εδώ http://portal.pohub.com/portal/page?...schema=POGPRTL

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το Ντουμπάι ανάμεσα στις 10 Κορυφαίες Ναυτιλιακές Πρωτεύουσες στον κόσμο*

----------

